# PGR Question



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

All,

I'm considering the purchase of a Chapin push sprayer and some T-Nex. I've read so much that I'm not sure I should buy this and maybe I should just deal with the mowing.

I have different types of bermuda in the yard. There's some common spots, I think some 419, and I know some other types from the Bermuda Triangle seed I threw out in the side yard.

With that, what effect will the PGR have on these different types of grass given they require differing application rates? Will the common keep charging along while the 419 is suppressed?

I'm at about .75 HOC right now. I could go lower, but it's a pain with the undulations in the yard and no irrigation system.

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think you will have an issue but you may have to play around with the application rates a little to find the sweet spot. I would start on the low end and work your way up depending on the control you are getting.  I use to apply .5oz/M when I first started using it but now I only use .25oz/M and get the same amount of control. It's definitely a game changer as it allows you to mow less often and get the same if not better results :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank you @Mightyquinn ! I definitely could use a break from the mowing - with all the rain a fertilizer it's been non stop.

Best,
Ray


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I think the biggest benefit from pgr is the improved quality of turf. So much more dense and obviously mowing less is a benefit also.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

You will have to give it a try to see how your lawn responds. Start with the lowest application rate and go from there. I had several different cultivars last year and even at the lowest application rates there was a more pronounced difference in the grass types. Off color, texture differences and different growth rates was the biggest impact. Because it takes several weeks for the PGR to grow out, I gave up on trying to find the sweet spot. My OCD couldn't take the color and texture differences that was more pronounced after PGR applications.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks @thesouthernreelmower, looking forward to seeing the results.

@Topcat , this is what I was thinking/concerned about. I checked out your lawn journal, the new sod looks awesome! This is ultimately what I want to do along with irrigation. Thanks for the feedback.

Best,
Ray


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have been applying T-Nex at .25/K and have good suppression for my 419 and about 200 sf of common. The only thing I noticed is that at .25/K the common still gets seed heads. Other than that, they both have equal suppression.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks @Redtwin , Hopefully this is the case with mine as well. Will report back once I get he new equipment and spray.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> I don't think you will have an issue but you may have to play around with the application rates a little to find the sweet spot. I would start on the low end and work your way up depending on the control you are getting. I use to apply .5oz/M when I first started using it but now I only use .25oz/M and get the same amount of control. It's definitely a game changer as it allows you to mow less often and get the same if not better results :thumbup:


When do you apply your second application? Do you wait until the final day of suppression on the greenkeeper app or do you apply it a few days before?

Thanks


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

joerob2211 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you will have an issue but you may have to play around with the application rates a little to find the sweet spot. I would start on the low end and work your way up depending on the control you are getting. I use to apply .5oz/M when I first started using it but now I only use .25oz/M and get the same amount of control. It's definitely a game changer as it allows you to mow less often and get the same if not better results :thumbup:
> ...


It just all depends on what my schedule is and the weather. Anywhere from 1-3 days is fine before it runs out, you will not see any negative effects.


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> joerob2211 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Thanks, that was a question I also had.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Actually, if I remember the research done at U of Nebraska, the 255 gdd was determined as the best application timing to ensure full regulation. If you apply at 255, then the new app kicks in before the old quits working. In other words, there is no need to reapply until you hit 255. I've been as much as 3-4 days late and still noticed no rebound.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Actually, if I remember the research done at U of Nebraska, the 255 gdd was determined as the best application timing to ensure full regulation. If you apply at 255, then the new app kicks in before the old quits working. In other words, there is no need to reapply until you hit 255. I've been as much as 3-4 days late and still noticed no rebound.


+1 I have done this as well :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

So, I took the plunge and am awaiting my sprayer and T-Nex from domyown. Is this the correct website that folks reference to measure GDD? https://www.greenkeeperapp.com/register.php


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

RayTL said:


> So, I took the plunge and am awaiting my sprayer and T-Nex from domyown. Is this the correct website that folks reference to measure GDD? https://www.greenkeeperapp.com/register.php


 :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks @Spammage !


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

And what to my wandering eyes should appear ...



But a Chapin push sprayer, insecticide, and Enough T-Nex for five years!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

This thing is awesome. I applied about .75pz per 1k a week ago to the front yard. Had just been cut to .50" and had to leave that night for business. Came back just now and first thing i did was cut the grass worried about the 1/3 rule. Barely cut anything off. The only thing I'm surprised by is greenkeeper says it wears off 7/9 which is two weeks agter initial application. Figured id get closer to 3.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

What is the greenskeeper app?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> What is the greenskeeper app?


Let's you know when you need to reapply pgr. See this thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10866&p=177184&hilit=greenkeeper#p177184


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a noob question. I leveled my Zeon Zoysia with sand 3 weeks ago. It's rebounded fully, but there is one area that is slowly filling in width wise. These were bare spots I had before sanding, and the stolons have loved the sand and are working their magic.

I'm about to leave for two weeks and want to apply tnex. I dont want to come back to a yard at 2.5" tall. This would be my first ever app to do tnex. I've been reading a bunch on here and don't want to jack up the lawn. I was planning on doing half rate with some iron for the first run.

1. Should I apply tnx to the entire lawn, including the thin area that are filling in? Or will it stunt the growth I need there?

2. Should I spray around that area and leave that area alone?

3. I have 18-0-1 Green Punch and its been over a month since I applied any N. Should I include that as well on low rate? Or is it useless to fertilize and do PGR at the same time?

(I cut with a reel and maintain 3/4")


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> This thing is awesome. I applied about .75pz per 1k a week ago to the front yard. Had just been cut to .50" and had to leave that night for business. Came back just now and first thing i did was cut the grass worried about the 1/3 rule. Barely cut anything off. The only thing I'm surprised by is greenkeeper says it wears off 7/9 which is two weeks agter initial application. Figured id get closer to 3.


Nice, I'm looking forward to less mowing and being able to keep it low all summer. Hate missing mows and having to reset, etc. Also, probably need to work more and mow less to afford my hobby, :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

drewwitt said:


> I have a noob question. I leveled my Zeon Zoysia with sand 3 weeks ago. It's rebounded fully, but there is one area that is slowly filling in width wise. These were bare spots I had before sanding, and the stolons have loved the sand and are working their magic.
> 
> I'm about to leave for two weeks and want to apply tnex. I dont want to come back to a yard at 2.5" tall. This would be my first ever app to do tnex. I've been reading a bunch on here and don't want to jack up the lawn. I was planning on doing half rate with some iron for the first run.
> 
> ...


Spray the whole thing at the normal rate. What happens is that the areas that are thin will not be as regulated because they are still under sand. That will actually allow them to catch up to the areas that are fully filled in.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Spray the whole thing at the normal rate. What happens is that the areas that are thin will not be as regulated because they are still under sand. That will actually allow them to catch up to the areas that are fully filled in.


Thank you, Yoda


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Where do you guys get FEature from? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Epesthero, they go out of stock from time to time thanks to us. Order a few when it's in stock to make up for it. https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Dang, they sure are out of stock along with everyone else. I have two more applications worth so I can get by a while but was going to order.

Anyhow, part of your work with PGR will be your spray rate. I try to apply 0.38 per thousand and did last time I applied but two times prior I ran out of water about 80% of the way through the yard. The turn was fine. It was fine with .5 and .25 and each time it was me taking notes on how well it matched with Greenkeeper app. Point is, if you get it close it will be fine and just see how it goes.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

I put down .75oz per 1k and it looks awesome and is super green.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I scalped a portion of my lawn to keep lower than the rest. Should I wait for it to green up completely before applying PGR?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> I scalped a portion of my lawn to keep lower than the rest. Should I wait for it to green up completely before applying PGR?


That would be a judgement call since its absorbed by the grass blades. If you've completely scalped all the blades off i would wait for it to recover.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey All,

Just got my first app of T-Nex down - looking forward to seeing how it works. Thanks for the great feedback and discussion. Thanks also to @wardconnor for his YouTube video on how to apply it.

Thanks, 
Ray


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

What are you all understanding from the label where it specifies that for least damage to turf to mow 1-hr before or 4-hrs after application. The before can make some sense, but I would think the longer it stays on the blade the better.. so why the recommendation to mow so soon after?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I think it means don't mow any sooner than 4 hours after application. I usually wait a full day or two before mowing. Hopefully one of the experts will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Interesting, I didn't see that. Seems like you'd want to wait to mow to let it absorb, but maybe cutting helps with over application/heat damage?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

RayTL said:


> Interesting, I didn't see that. Seems like you'd want to wait to mow to let it absorb, but maybe cutting helps with over application/heat damage?


That might explain why I seem to get some discoloring but really good regulation on a lower dose (.25oz/K). I didn't interpret it as you had to mow 4 hours after, I thought it meant don't mow until at least 4 hours after applying.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

I found this in the Information about PGR thread. Perhaps the Primo Maxx variant is how to interpret the instructions:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54&p=65543&hilit=Mow+after#p65543


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

That makes a lot of sense. Thanks for linking to that thread .. I miss some of these posts somehow.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

RayTL said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just got my first app of T-Nex down - looking forward to seeing how it works. Thanks for the great feedback and discussion. Thanks also to @wardconnor for his YouTube video on how to apply it.
> 
> ...


Awesome

I had so many people emailing me on how to apply it so I decided to make a vid so I could refer people to the vid.

Glad that it helped


----------



## bmadams (May 3, 2019)

Can someone help me with the application rate of T-Nex per gallon to use per 1000 sq ft on Tif-419 this will be my first application. I have a 4 gal chapin sprayer. Thanks in advance and sorry if this is a repeat and dumb question.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

bmadams said:


> Can someone help me with the application rate of T-Nex per gallon to use per 1000 sq ft on Tif-419 this will be my first application. I have a 4 gal chapin sprayer. Thanks in advance and sorry if this is a repeat and dumb question.


Depends on your HOC. .5" or under use up to .25oz/M, If over .5" use up to .38oz/M. It's advised to start low and work your way up.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> bmadams said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone help me with the application rate of T-Nex per gallon to use per 1000 sq ft on Tif-419 this will be my first application. I have a 4 gal chapin sprayer. Thanks in advance and sorry if this is a repeat and dumb question.
> ...


Agree! ^^^^

I only use .25/K and I get plenty of control on my 419 mowed around 1" HOC. Start with .25/K and move from there.

I use the M3S battery 4-gallon spray with the brass nozzle that came with the sprayer. That may be why I am getting different control. I think the spray from that nozzle is not as fine of a mist and is not as uniform as some of the better T-Jet nozzles.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> > bmadams said:
> ...


Plus, I consider myself HORRIBLE at spraying. Light doses are more forgiving on overlapping stripes :lol:


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

If I have areas where I over regulated on the last application should I let it rebound to cut that out or continue applying (obviously at a lower rate) and those blades/section will look better after the previous application fully wears off?


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> > bmadams said:
> ...


@Redtwin at 1 inch HOC how often are you mowing?

Thanks


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > FlaDave said:
> ...


That's a really old message. Back then I was mowing at 1" about two to three times per week. I'm now mowing below .5" every other day without regulation and twice a week with regulation.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Jeep4life said:


> If I have areas where I over regulated on the last application should I let it rebound to cut that out or continue applying (obviously at a lower rate) and those blades/section will look better after the previous application fully wears off?


I would continue to regulate at your normal interval. The higher rate with increase the level of regulation but not the lifespan of the application.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


Gotcha...I didn't catch the date of the message.

Thanks


----------

